# Why I Prep...



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

The Doom Boom: US Families Increasingly Prepared For "Modern Day Apocalypse"

I just read his article on line and have to agree with most of what was said. I started prepping 2010 because it became obvious that I had less control of what was occurring and impacting my family and I. The work situation became more chaotic, the economy unstable, food and energy prices were and still are rising. So I determined that I would take what actions I could to stabilize and prepare for what could come down the pike.

Looking at what's happening across our country, it would be foolish not to take steps to protect yourself and those you love. I am realistic enough to know that I can't prepare for every possible contingency, but in good conscience, I would be a fool not to do what I can.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Retiring from my main career and volunteer emergency services after 40 years of service, I settled back in my easy chair and became like 99.9% of the U.S. population, blissfully ignorant about what could happen and happy in the knowledge the government would come to my aid if necessary. With my previous training and education, I really thought I was prepared for anything. Until Hurricane Katrina came along. Seeing the plight of the people stranded atop houses, trying to escape the flood waters and then watching them struggle to survive the aftermath of Katrina with out immediate aid, I woke up and saw the handwriting on the wall. Americans, except for a precious few, are not the self-sufficient people that created this great nation. Hurricane Katrina brought me to my senses. Other disasters since Katrina have driven the message home like a sledge hammer.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Americans, except for a precious few, are not the self-sufficient people that created this great nation.


^^^^^This one sentence pretty much sums up what is wrong with America.

I'm with most others that prep in knowing the government won't take care of me. But why do I prep? Because I'm a survivor!


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I prep for my son. I would do anything to protect him. Then it kind of ballooned into my ignorant extended family and my wife's ignorant family. Plus I had a little fun along the way buying new stuff.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

ajk1941 said:


> The Doom Boom: US Families Increasingly Prepared For "Modern Day Apocalypse"
> 
> I just read his article on line and have to agree with most of what was said. I started prepping 2010 because it became obvious that I had less control of what was occurring and impacting my family and I. The work situation became more chaotic, the economy unstable, food and energy prices were and still are rising. So I determined that I would take what actions I could to stabilize and prepare for what could come down the pike.
> 
> Looking at what's happening across our country, it would be foolish not to take steps to protect yourself and those you love. I am realistic enough to know that I can't prepare for every possible contingency, but in good conscience, I would be a fool not to do what I can.


No Matter the event - you will need FOOD, WATER, SHELTER, SECURITY, MEDICAL.....

Those things will get you through many many events... Maybe not an alien invasion with death rays and heat seeking bullets


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Cant say it better RJD25 when it was just me and the misses I didn't really worry about because no matter what happened I could take care of us (with any certainty that anyone can say anything). With my son it changed that dynamic not only did I have to consider his support but his care and their support and then security and then health and then logistics and then and then and then. Soon Ill have a forge a farm and a machine shop on all solar.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Watch the weather news over the rest of December and all of Jan, cyclone season is starting (hurricane for you USA speaking lot, typhoons for you Asian lot  ) 

North coast to Central coast qld is normally under threat

Most of the was coast is under threat

And nt coast gets a graze or two

Not the reason why I prep, but a reason I get to yell at the TV when the sob stories come on over buying food and water  

I prep so people like us are not yelling at their TV because if a yearly event where you have no excuse not to be ready... I prep to make us slightly happier at the TV


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Mostly I prep for my family, esp. my grandchildren. Have you watched the news lately. THis isn't going to end well and I want to be ready for the sake of my family.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I prep, because I don't know what tomorrow may bring, because I made a promise in front of God to take care of my wife until my death. Because I have seen on tv, and first hand how people can go from normal to desperate in a very short amount of time. I prep, because most people are only three days from becoming desperate, and when you think something can't happen, it does.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> most people are only three days from becoming desperate...


And desperate people with no moral compass are like kids playing with gas and matches....it is only a matter of time..................


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> I prep, because I don't know what tomorrow may bring, because I made a promise in front of God to take care of my wife until my death.


That about says it for me, too, moonshine. Very eloquent.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

ajk1941 said:


> The Doom Boom: US Families Increasingly Prepared For "Modern Day Apocalypse"
> 
> I just read his article on line and have to agree with most of what was said. I started prepping 2010 because it became obvious that I had less control of what was occurring and impacting my family and I. The work situation became more chaotic, the economy unstable, food and energy prices were and still are rising. So I determined that I would take what actions I could to stabilize and prepare for what could come down the pike.
> 
> Looking at what's happening across our country, it would be foolish not to take steps to protect yourself and those you love. I am realistic enough to know that I can't prepare for every possible contingency, but in good conscience, I would be a fool not to do what I can.


Can you copy and paste the text of that article? There is some sort of spamming popup that is preventing me from reading it.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> Can you copy and paste the text of that article? There is some sort of spamming popup that is preventing me from reading it.


From the outside America may seem to be a land of endless optimism and confidence. But, as Sky News reports, an increasing number of Americans seem to think it is danger of falling apart, and they're preparing for the end. "We're not talking about folks walking around wearing tin foil on their heads,; we're not talking about conspiracy theorists. I'm talking about professionals: doctors and lawyers and law enforcement and military. Normal, everyday people. They can't necessarily put their finger on it. But there's something about the uncertainty of our times. They know something isn't quite right."

A now-privately-held ex-nuclear-missile base in Kansas has been turned into luxury "post-apocalyptic refuge for the very rich"
As Sky News reports,

They call themselves preppers. Mainstream suburban Americans hoarding supplies and weapons while leading otherwise perfectly normal lives.
&#8230;

[they are] afraid of some impending catastrophe but also what that will do to American society.

"I think that is what I'm scared of the most," he told Sky News, "Not the actual events. I've already prepared for that. It's the aftermath, when there are no police, there are no military to protect us, we're going to be protecting ourselves."

The trigger could be a terrorist attack, a monetary collapse, cataclysmic failure in power generation, or a natural disaster. Preppers fear what comes next and have no faith in either their government or human nature.

"Once people use up all their resources, they're going to come after the people that prepared and had more resources. So basically we have to take care of ourselves."

&#8230;

"We're not talking about folks walking around wearing tin foil on their heads," Jay tells Sky News. "We're not talking about conspiracy theorists.

"I'm talking about professionals: doctors and lawyers and law enforcement and military. Normal, everyday people. They can't necessarily put their finger on it. But there's something about the uncertainty of our times. They know something isn't quite right."

Jay is a celebrity in the strange but increasingly mainstream world of preppers, writing prepper books and touring America, speaking at prepper expos where a bewildering range of survival supplies and techniques are on offer.

&#8230;

But it's also arguably a sign of a country coping with economic decline. The end of the American Dream has left people more uncertain about their future, and their country's.

Katy Bryson is in Jay's prepper network. Prepping, she says, puts Americans back in charge of their destiny.

"They're not in control of whether they lose their job or not but they are in control of whether they are prepared. So I feel like that's why the industry is just booming right now for preparedness,"Katy added.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Thx

I prep because i think it will add quality to my life even if it never hits the fan. Most preps remind me of what is important and what is not.

It could effectively keep me exercising and eating healthy, simpler, happier.

Alot of my ups and downs came from my job(still does), if I could teach my son not to completely identify himself based on his profession, that would be good.


----------



## IggyThump (Sep 7, 2013)

rjd25 said:


> From the outside America may seem to be a land of endless optimism and confidence. But, as Sky News reports, an increasing number of Americans seem to think it is danger of falling apart, and they're preparing for the end. "We're not talking about folks walking around wearing tin foil on their heads,; we're not talking about conspiracy theorists. I'm talking about professionals: doctors and lawyers and law enforcement and military. Normal, everyday people. They can't necessarily put their finger on it. But there's something about the uncertainty of our times. They know something isn't quite right."
> 
> A now-privately-held ex-nuclear-missile base in Kansas has been turned into luxury "post-apocalyptic refuge for the very rich"
> As Sky News reports,
> ...


I believe I saw this fella on an episode of Doomsday Preppers, pricey digs for post apocalyptic housing to best of my memory. I know a price cannot be placed on family safety and peace of mind but I seem to remeber the price tag reflecting the _*luxury*_ aspects of the compound quite well. I reckon thats why the article also lists that doctors and lawyers are some of the concerned folk. I know being comfortable can play a large part in an attempt to thrive after a catastrophic event but the value of that also lies in what must be given up to obtain such comfort and "stability".

I am like a lot of folks on here, prepping for family and survival of the best of our abilities during what may come. We cant afford to stock the house twice over but we are doing our best to store what we can and gain priceless knowledge in the process.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes, that guy with the converted missile silo was on Doomsday Preppers but complex wasn't finished yet. Interesting that all the apartments are sold & he started on another silo conversion. $3million per apartment.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd love to find an old missile silo complex and along with a few dozen others, buy it and convert it. Now if I could find one on Maui, I could get my wife on board.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

There was one for sale by Rosewell.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Is that on Maui, or Kauai?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Rosewell, NM

http://www.kshb.com/news/local-news/water-cooler/missile-silo-for-sale-outside-of-roswell-new-mexico


----------

